# My Eheim Ecco 2232 Reveiw.



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks to all who helped answer my questions, as I was choosing a canister for my ADA Mini M.

I'm really liking my new Eheim Ecco 2232 and here is why;

1. It's freakin' EASY to use. Filling the media baskets and loading was simple and smooth.
the 2232 has 2 baskets (with a lid). I like that I can manipulate the media if I desire.
1a. It comes with what you need to get started; 3different pads and it comes with plenty of SUBSTRATpro.Fill it up and drop it in. 

2. The Handle pump/primer makes is way too easy to fill the canister. And it does make a nice handle to when you want to take it out on the town!  

3. SWIVEL heads for the input/output! Dreamy, take out all the kinks while you are trying to set-up is very convenient and alleviates frustration.

4. The output has a swivel head too, you can easily adjust the flow direction/angle without moving the output pipes around.

5. German engineering! Need I say more?

6. Crystal clear water. Damn the tank looks nice.

Cons: 
1. Ugly green pipes
2. Kinda big for the flow rate, but good enough for my mini M.
3. None yet.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

The ugly green pipes can easily be fixed with lily pipes, just as the ugly green tubes can be replaced with the clear hoses.

I'm thinking of using my 2234 on my Mini M, and I too like it so far. I just want to get my hands on some clear hoses and lily pipes.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You could always add your opinions to the review section of the site too, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/


----------



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

I love mine the only thing I hate is the output. I would like to find a spray bar but I don't know were too get one.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

I have the ADA Lilies on their way.

Regarding the outflow, you can make a spray bar by finding a plastic bar and just making small holes in with a little drill bit. It would be quite easy.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> You could always add your opinions to the review section of the site too, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/


Sorry, I guess I'm still a newbie. This seemed a good place for the review, since this is where I posted all my questions, before my purchase.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

This is a good place, didn't mean it wasn't. You could just add it to the reviews bit as well!


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> This is a good place, didn't mean it wasn't. You could just add it to the reviews bit as well!


Done deal. It's added to the Reviews section. Good idea, as now it can be read with the other reviews on the Ecco's.


----------

